
How Apple, Google and Blizzard Are Silencing Hong Kong Protesters - lawrenceyan
https://www.tomsguide.com/news/apple-google-blizzard-hong-kong-protests
======
partingshots
Companies like these do things like this specifically because they believe
they can get away with it with little to no backlash, while appeasing the
Chinese government/market and ensuring that their interests there stay steady.

That’s why being able to vote with your dollar is such a powerful tool.
Boycotts are effective because they directly impact revenue. So if you
disagree with how these companies are handling the Hong Kong protests for
example, the best way to have an impact is to directly speak to their
financials.

As the article states, you can sort of see the effects that preliminary
measures taken are already having.

